# Computer boots to command prompt instead of Windows 98



## Fletch7 (May 7, 2000)

My IBM Aptiva computer is booting to command prompt instead of windows 98. At the command prompt if you type "win" it says it is a bad command or file name. I have tried to change this through the windows 98 start up menu but it just continues to boot to the command prompt. I cannot find any way to get into windows 98. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

Do you have any idea what caused it?
Use a Windows98 bootdisk to get it started. After the tools are all extracted, type sys c:

reghakr


----------



## Fletch7 (May 7, 2000)

I bought this computer from a company auction. It has been checked out and is guaranteed to be working properly. I just need to fix this problem with it booting to the command prompt instead of windows. Do you know where I can get a windows 98 bootdisk? I do not have one and maybe this bootdisk will correct this problem. Thanks for responding to me with this information.


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Fletch,
Welcome aboard,most people using W98 have a boot disk or can easily make one for you.It's just a matter of inserting a floppy and selecting create disk and waiting a minute for it . Did this computer come with windows installed and if so how long did it work before you had this problem?
Bob









[This message has been edited by bd (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you have access to a W98 PC then do this to create a bootdisk, Start>Settings>CP>Add/RemovePrograms>Startup Disk

If you only have access to a W95 PC then go  here and download win98sb.exe

Place the program in your root c:

Place a formated diskette in the a: drive 
Now get to a Dos prompt and type in

cd \ and press enter
win98sb.exe a: and press enter.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

...

[This message has been edited by angel (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Before you try using a Bootdisk try this. Get to the C: prompt and type in this command and press enter.

deltree C:\winboot.ini

If it finds it, respond with "Y" to the deletion confirmation message. Now restart the PC.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 05-08-2000).]


----------

